# hymer



## hondaman (Jul 27, 2011)

hi all i have a 1991 hymer b544 motorhome 2.5td and i have a problem. after driving 3000 miles in france and returning home with no problems i parked up . the next day ijumped in and started a 3point turn ,on reversing my engine cut out and would not start again after trying everything we took off the inj pump and took for repair.2springs were broken in the rear of the pump which caused my breakdown on refitting the pump it still would not start .on checking the timing was also out 2teeth .motornow fine ive driven400 miles and again on reversing at the same place it broke down. on checking through it the pump timing again was 2 teeth out new timing belt kit was fitted when pump was repaired adjusting pump timing and everything is ok again ANY IDEAS OUT THERE hondaman


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No idea Hondaman, but I'll move your post to the Hymer forum. More chance of quick replies there.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Give us a clue, Hymer doesn't help. What engine is in it, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Loose belt tensioner allowing it to jump would be my bet

Do you get loads of judder when reversing that might be the cause of the above??


----------

